# Luvly Little Luvdisc Luvdown



## Keldeo (Oct 4, 2015)

*Eifie vs JackPK vs The Omskivar vs Superbird vs Metallica Fanboy vs TruetoCheese vs Lord of the Fireflies vs I liek Squirtles vs Wargle vs Totodile vs Bobino vs Vipera Magnifica vs Emperor_Evulz*



> *Format*: 1v1v1v1v...v1
> *DQ*: a really long time
> *Damage Cap*: 25% in the first round, none afterwards
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: none
> ...


*Eifie's li'l luv*

 *Jo-Ni TiMF "depths of fucking hell" Travler of Dears* the female Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Polka-Dot Bow and Pikachu ears (Water/Electric)


*JackPK's li'l luv*

 *totally a rhyperior* the female Luvdisc <Swift Swim> @ Protector helmet (Water/Rock)


*The Omskivar's li'l luv*

 *Sergio* the male Luvdisc <Hydration> @ miner's helmet (Water/Ground)


*Superbird's li'l luv*

 *Lotta* the male Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Bright Powder and Lotta Hart costume (Water/Fairy)


*Metallica Fanboy's li'l luv*

 *Irony* the the male Luvdisc <Swift Swim> @ Normal Gem and thick-lensed diving goggles (Water/Normal)


*TruetoCheese's li'l luv*

 *I can't "Tom Foolery" believe I bought this* the male Luvdisc <Swift Swim> @ dapper costume (Water/Dark)


*Lord of the Fireflies's li'l luv*

 *Lady McSpooky* the female Luvdisc <Swift Swim> @ Reaper Cloth and spooky costume (Water/Ghost)


*I liek Squirtles's li'l luv*

 *Coeur Brisé* the female Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Chinese dragon costume (Water/Dragon)


*Wargle's li'l luv*

 *Pompadour* the female Luvdisc <Hydration> @ plate armor (Water/Steel)


*Totodile's li'l luv*

 *The Fish* the male Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Meadow Plate and tastefully arranged fig leaf (Water/Grass)


*Bobino's li'l luv*

 *Bobbish* the female Luvdisc <Swift Swim> @ Never-Melt Ice and winter-themed beanie (Water/Ice)


*Vipera Magnifica's li'l luv*

 *no homo* the male Luvdisc <Hydration> @ Dusk Stone, Nike snapback, and lots of Axe (Water/Fighting)


*Emperor_Evulz's li'l luv*

 *Lovebug* the female Luvdisc <Hydration> @ waterproof chicken suit (Water/Flying)


Turn Order
-Everyone PMs their commands to me
-...why did I want to ref this again


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 4, 2016)

Thirteen luvs, all alike in dignity
(all but no homo, for he doth wear Axe)
In the fair brawl pit where we lay our scene
From actually-pretty-recent grudge break to new mutiny,
Where civil blood makes civil fins unclean.
From forth the fatal—okay okay I'll start the battle.​
Eifie (O)
 *Jo-Ni Time Travler of Dears* (f) <Hydration> @ Polka-Dot Bow, Pikachu ears
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Trying to twitch her new ears, with little success. -1 Attack. Water/Electric type.
Commands: Entrainment @ Irony x3

JackPK (O)
 *totally a rhyperior* (f) <Swift Swim, Battle Armor> @ Protector
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Totally a rhyperior. -1 Attack. Water/Rock type.
Commands: Mud Sport / Protect ~ Bounce @ The Fish / Bounce @ no homo / Protect x2

The Omskivar (O)
 *Sergio* (m) <Hydration> @ miner's helmet
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Adjusting his helmet. -1 Attack. Water/Ground type.
Commands: Attract @ Coeur Brisé / Lucky Chant / Aqua Ring ~ Draining Kiss @ Coeur Brisé / Lucky Chant / Aqua Ring ~ Swagger @ totally a rhyperior / Lucky Chant / Aqua Ring

Superbird (O)
 *Lotta* (m) <Hydration> @ Bright Powder, Lotta Hart costume
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Flashing bits of glitter at everyone near him. -1 Attack. Water/Fairy type.
Commands: Toxic @ attacker / totally a rhyperior / Lady McSpooky x3

Metallica Fanboy (O)
 *Irony* (m) <Swift Swim> @ Normal Gem, thick-lensed diving goggles
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Ready to crush these Big Brother-indoctrinated swine. -1 Attack. Water/Normal type.
Commands: Entrainment @ The Fish ~ Entrainment @ Coeur Brisé ~ Toxic @ cool kids club

TruetoCheese (O)
 *Tom Foolery* (m) <Swift Swim> @ dapper costume
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Prepping for his bravadic bounces of doom and death. -1 Attack. Water/Dark type.
Commands: Bounce @ The Fish / no homo / Coeur Brisé / someone x3

Lord of the Fireflies (O)
 *Lady McSpooky* (f) <Swift Swim, Intimidate> @ Reaper Cloth, spooky costume
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Somehow simultaneously staring down every other Luvdisc. Water/Ghost type.
Commands: Bounce @ The Fish / Mimic (Seed Flare) / Brine @ Sergio ~ Draining Kiss @ no homo / Mimic (Seed Flare) / Hidden Power @ Jo-Ni ~ Draining Kiss @ no homo / Mimic (Seed Flare) / Brine @ totally a rhyperior

I liek Squirtles (O)
 *Coeur Brisé* (f) <Hydration> @ Chinese dragon costume
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Spinning around with elegant beauty, or so she hopes. -1 Attack. Water/Dragon type.
Commands: (Protect + Aqua Ring)/(Protect ~ Aqua Ring) ~ Draining Kiss @ no homo

Wargle (O)
 *Pompadour* (f) <Hydration> @ plate armor
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Clanking into position. -1 Attack. Water/Steel type.
Commands: Aqua Jet @ totally a rhyperior / Aqua Jet @ Sergio / Draining Kiss @ Coeur Brisé ~ Lucky Chant / Draining Kiss @ Coeur Brisé / Whirlpool @ Sergio ~ Mud Sport / Draining Kiss @ Coeur Brisé / Whirlpool @ Sergio

Totodile (O)
 *The Fish* (m) <Hydration> @ Meadow Plate, fig leaf
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Holding onto his fig leaf for dear life. -1 Attack. Water/Grass type.
Commands: Dive (down) ~ Aqua Ring ~ Chill

Bobino (O)
 *Bobbish* (f) <Swift Swim> @ Never-Melt Ice, winter beanie
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Chilling out. -1 Attack. Water/Ice type.
Commands: Agility / Safeguard ~ Ice Burn @ Lovebug / Safeguard ~ Double Team / Safeguard

Vipera Magnifica (O)
 *no homo* (m) <Hydration> @ Dusk Stone, Nike snapback, Axe
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Ready to get riches. -1 Attack. Water/Fighting type.
Commands: Attract @ Jo-Ni / Attract @ Coeur Brisé / Attract @ Lovebug ~ Attract @ Lady McSpooky / Attract @ Pompadour / Attract @ totally not a rhyperior ~ Attract @ Lotta

Emperor_Evulz (O)
 *Lovebug* (f) <Hydration> @ waterproof chicken suit
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Experimentally wiggling around within her suit. -1 Attack. Water/Flying type.
Commands: Agility ~ Mud Sport ~ Sweet Kiss / Aqua Ring

Field Notes
-The pool is untouched.

*Round 1*​
Coeur Brisé shuffles around expectantly within her elegant and beautiful dragon costume. She can't seem to get the eyeholes to fit right—it's almost as if her elegant and beautiful dragon costume was created for a person, not a Luvdisc, and that would simply be _outrageous_—so she huffs and resigns herself to seeing clearly out of one eye and halfway out the other. Recalling her commands, she tries at first to spin elegantly and beautifully around while also creating a protective shield and summoning a fountain of healing water, but only the shield part works out right, as it turns out it's hard to spin elegantly and beautifully around while wearing a dragon costume. Several nearby Luvdisc let out eeps of fear and awe at her elegant beauty as the opaque white bubble expands and pushes them away.

Across the pool, Pompadour adjusts the helmet of her armor so that she can actually see before she leaps into motion, wiggling her fins to pick up speed and summoning a spray of water to help her move. totally a rhyperior, who is totally a rhyperior, cowers in fear of this strange, almost-humanoid creature burbling towards him like some twisted fountain monster, but what Pompadour lacks in speed (she's in plate armor, after all) she clearly makes up for with the girth and poundage of said plate armor, which slam into rhyperior with all the girth and poundage of a suit of plate armor. Nearby, Bobbish starts to swim as well, but for a different reason; streaks of pink energy lance across her skin and over her dapper smirk hat as she accelerates in a tight circle to warm up for future swimming.

Irony gazes upon this scene with a critical eye through his custom-fitted goggles. Back in his day, why, no one used this "priority" thing with their moves, no sir—all they had were raw stats, pure and simple! Those were the good times. He scans the rest of the pool for his first hapless victim before alighting upon a suspiciously scantily-clad Luvdisc. Is The Fish's fig leaf one of these newfangled… "parody" things?! And back in his day, why, no one used this "The" thing with their honorifics, no sir—all they had were raw names, pure and simple! Those were the good times. Focusing, the Luvdisc channels his sheer old-timer-ness before unleashing a raw beam of pure antique energy towards The Fish, who gags for a second as his mental makeup is rewritten, eradicating his natural healing effect but granting him the ability to swim more quickly and yell at kids to get off his lawn. 

The Fish soon puts this latter talent to great effect when Tom Foolery barrels out of the air to land right next to him, soaking everyone nearby with a mighty sploosh but somehow managing to keep his top hat and bow tie securely on. The Fish recovers and repositions his fig leaf from a few inches away, tells Tom Foolery to _please decamp from this here bailiwick, you whippersnapper_, and then gives him a soul-piercing stare. Once Tom Foolery has paddled a little away, sufficiently abashed, The Fish seems satisfied with his work and disappears underwater, probably to take it easy and be hip'n'ultra or whatever. Irony watches him sink with glee, pleased that his counterculture movement is taking root. 

totally a rhyperior watches as well, and when she's satisfied that The Fish is not in fact unleashing a hellish storm of greenery, she coughs up a ball of grimy dirt to coat herself and her Protector with. But to her dismay, the muddy shield just slides right off, dirtying the waters around her but doing not much else. Lady McSpooky's spookily-attired eyes light up when she sees this, and she swims over to rhyperior's own bailiwick to take a huge gulp of muddy water. Mouth full to give her an excuse to ignore rhyperior's shouts of protest, she twists her face into a grimace and swims as quickly as she can towards Sergio, before unleashing a vigorous spray of muck and slime (and possibly swallowing some of it herself, but we'll never know.) Sergio shouts and flails around as the muck-and-slimy blast of water hits him square in the face and _almost knocks off his miner's helmet!_ Oh my god, this is a travesty! Suitably alarmed and cowed by the surprise attack, he floats over to no homo for some consolation bro time, but the other Luvdisc seems more interested in wooing Jo-Ni, TiMF Travler of Dears, and so appearing like less of a not-no homo. 

no homo thinks back to _Getting Bitches for Dummies_ (or was it _Getting Stitches for Dummies_?) and dutifully follows the instructions he'd read, batting his eyelashes and shimmying suggestively. Jo-Ni swoons, utterly enraptured by this dashing display, or maybe just overwhelmed by the aura of industrial-strength Axe, and Sergio rolls his eyes. Lotta, who's been snapping shots of the entire drama, grins and sprinkles some glitter onto totally a rhyperior's Protector helmet, before spewing some of her own muck and slime at her. totally a rhyperior splutters, scandalized, and so doesn't notice Sergio calling upon Myrreth and Lirrin to save him from this bro-less agony, or Lovebug rushing away from the rest of the battle as quickly as she can while in a chicken suit.

Bobbish lights up at the sight and speeds after, aided by her newly limbered-up fins, and Lovebug doesn't nearly get far enough to avoid the winter-hatted luv's attack. The eyes of every Luvdisc in the pool turn to Bobbish as she seems to glow with a harsh blue-red light and morph into a monstrous half-Reshiram half-Kyurem hybrid. The monster stares at Lovebug for an uncomfortably long time before suddenly _roaring_, an unearthly wail appropriate for a Pokemon many times the size of a normal Luvdisc, and a jumpscare chord reverberates through the pool as the Bobbish-Kyurem unleashes a hellish blast of arcane power and glacial winds. Lovebug's plastic costume doesn't stand a chance under the prolonged assault, and she's left encrusted with sparse bits of ice and shivering uncontrollably, eyes squeezed shut. When she regains control of her movements, Lovebug gives the now-normal Bobbish a fearful glance and weakly looks around for mud to smear herself with, finding none.

Irony gazes upon this scene with a critical eye, wondering if he can proselytize Lovebug or something. No, she's probably too far away, and now that The Fish is counterculturally underwater, his hipster movement has no other way to spread. Okay, maybe he didn't think this out that well, but back in his day, no one used that "planning" thing anyway. He looks around the pool and quickly determines that Coeur Brisé is his next-best bet for a convert, what with her obviously über-trendy… red snake thing. He unleashes the beam yet again, and Coeur is momentarily disoriented as what looks to her like a flashlight beam sears through the eyeholes of her costume. Once she's blinked away the worst of the spots, wincing, Coeur decides it's time to make up for the elegant beautiful spinning she didn't get to before. She looses a fountain of glittery pink healing water to surround her body, but only realizes that she's already surrounded with water when the glittery pinkness has dissipated in an elegant, beautiful swirl. Irony gasps at this obvious devotion to The Establishment and tries to facepalm, with limited success. He submerges himself desperately, looking to The Fish as his last hope, but he too has ineffectually summoned glittery pink healing water to surround himself. Is his hipster conversion… failing?! Noooo!

Nearby, no homo seems to be having no lack of success with his own plans. Jo-Ni is still swooning, Tom Foolery and totally a rhyperior have both undertaken spiraling leaps from across the pool just to touch him (well, they landed kind of hard on top of him, but it's _basically_ the same thing), and Lady McSpooky has even stolen a kiss! Truly, he has gotten many bitches. no homo thinks for a few seconds and then decides to return to an old, time-proven standby and use his wink-and-wriggle routine on the conveniently close Lady McSpooky. To her it probably looks like he's cold and also blinking really fast, but it worked on Jo-Ni, right? Unfortunately, the TiMF Travler of Dears has stopped swooning just in time to witness no homo's unfaithfulness in the flesh; ever ready for the next juicy scoop, Lotta swoops in and spits some more toxic grime at no homo's new plus-one, who coughs indignantly and shoots her a glare, while Jo-Ni sets her sights on Irony for a little converting of her own. (The Luvdisc is simultaneously horrified and extremely horrified when he realizes this.)

Sergio gazes enviously over at no homo, bereft of either bros or bitches, and decides to shoot for one of the latter on his own. He laces his lips with dazzling pink energy and approaches Coeur Brisé, blinking as quickly as he can in an attempt to emulate no homo. The target of his affections seems to him so enamored that she stops in her tracks when she sees him coming, but then Sergio realizes she can't actually see him because she's gotten tangled up in her dragon costume again and delivers his energy-siphoning kiss a little half-heartedly. Pompadour watches the scene, amused, and then decides to follow Sergio's lead and sends up a prayer of her own to whatever hax gods are listening.

Across the pool, Bobbish starts to move again. Lovebug winces reflexively, but the other luv isn't going for her, instead zooming back and forth until her form blurs into two—no, six—no, ten… okay, at least ten identical fish. But all of Bobbish's zooming has agitated the waters around her at-least-ten duplicates, and an unfortunate wave makes all but the chagrined original vanish. Once Lovebug's sure it isn't some kind of trap or trick, she summons yet another a spray of glittery pink healing water to surround herself, but the swirl of water splatters fruitlessly against her chicken suit, which she'd forgotten she was wearing, and quickly washes off, glittery pink no more. Irony closes his eyes out of pure terror—it's _spreading_—but is slightly gratified to see that The Fish has given up his own glittery endeavors and seems to just be relaxing for now, while Pompadour, not yet with the times, is trying rhyperior's icky mainstream mud-shield trick with similar results.

Meanwhile, no homo's successes continue: Coeur Brisé manages to extricate herself from her uncooperative costume to smooch him on the cheek, heedless of both the protective red shield of the damage cap surrounding her target and the fact that a protuberance on her outfit pokes him in the eye every time she changes position. Tom Foolery comes sailing out of the air moments later, landing squarely on Coeur Brisé and retangling her dragon suit; this clear move to steal one of no homo's bitches is only acceptable because totally a rhyperior comes sailing out of the air moments later to hit no homo, and he'd obviously be doing something suitably unfortunate to Tom Foolery if he wasn't preoccupied with rhyperior, Lady McSpooky, and Jo-Ni. Obviously. The last of these even kisses him yet again, demonstrating her sheer dedication. no homo grins with sufficient debonair charm, recalls the third chapter of _Bitches for Dummies_, and sidles up to Lotta with a few suggestive winks, alternating eyes to inject some variety into the routine. But the other Luvdisc just looks at him weirdly and spits some purple goo at him. Did… did _Bitches for Dummies_ lie to him?! This is a _travesty!_

While no homo is still reeling from said travesty, Irony seizes the opportunity to break up this establishment-enamored swarm. What establishment-brainwashed swine—love means nothing! Attraction is impermanent! The Luvdisc hacks up a colossal ball of slimy ooze and blackish-purple muck, balances it on the tip of his mouth, and tilts his head back magnificently before tossing the missile straight at no homo. The surrounding Luvdisc shriek and cough as the ball explodes, spraying them with flecks of grime and spreading through the surrounding water like an insidious, purplish stain. totally a rhyperior is the first to recover, only to be subjected to an onslaught of mostly-hollow boasts and jeers from Sergio when she tries to leave. Jo-Ni bounces back next, and shoots Irony a baleful gaze before attempting to shoot another brainwashing beam at him, but he manages to stand firm in his slightly-less-hipster-but-still-pretty-cool attitude through a combination of sheer dogged grit, meritorious persistence, and dodging the beam. Although many of the other affected Luvdisc had already been subjected to such a noxious attack or could naturally eliminate the poisons, they're slower to recover for their individual reasons, and the round ends with many still out of action.

Eifie (O)
 *Jo-Ni Time Travler of Dears* (f) <Hydration (activated)> @ Polka-Dot Bow, Pikachu ears
Health: 50%
Energy: 44%
Currently: Gazing at no homo lovestruckishly. -1 Attack. Attracted to no homo (severe: 35% failure chance). Water/Electric type.
Used: (attracted) ~ Entrainment @ Irony ~ Entrainment @ Irony (failed)

JackPK (O)
 *totally a rhyperior* (f) <Swift Swim (activated), Battle Armor> @ Protector
Health: 44%
Energy: 31%
Currently: Still totally a rhyperior. Nothing to see here, folks. +1 Attack. Poisoned (toxic: 2% damage this round, 3% next). Confused (severe: 45% failure chance). Water/Rock type.
Used: Mud Sport (failed) ~ Bounce @ The Fish (one action) ~ Bounce @ no homo (one action)

The Omskivar (O)
 *Sergio* (m) <Hydration (activated)> @ miner's helmet
Health: 34%
Energy: 39%
Currently: Occasionally snickering in totally a rhyperior's direction, to salt the wound. -1 Attack. Protected by a Lucky Chant (2 more actions). Water/Ground type.
Used: Lucky Chant ~ Draining Kiss @ Coeur Brisé ~ Swagger @ totally a rhyperior

Superbird (O)
 *Lotta* (m) <Hydration (activated)> @ Bright Powder, Lotta Hart costume
Health: 50%
Energy: 38%
Currently: Clearing his throat to try to get the taste of those Toxics out. Water/Fairy type.
Used: Toxic @ totally a rhyperior ~ Toxic @ Lady McSpooky ~ Toxic @ no homo

Metallica Fanboy (O)
 *Irony* (m) <Swift Swim Hydration (activated)> @ Normal Gem, thick-lensed diving goggles
Health: 50%
Energy: 42%
Currently: Pleased with the success of his plans. -1 Attack. Water/Normal type.
Used: Entrainment @ The Fish ~ Entrainment @ Coeur Brisé ~ Toxic @ cool kids club

TruetoCheese (O)
 *Tom Foolery* (m) <Swift Swim (activated)> @ dapper costume
Health: 49%
Energy: 26%
Currently: Ready for some more bravadic bounces of doom and death. -1 Attack. Poisoned (toxic: 1% damage this round, 2% next). Water/Dark type.
Used: Bounce @ The Fish (one action, missed) ~ Bounce @ no homo (one action) ~ Bounce @ Coeur Brisé (one action)

Lord of the Fireflies (O)
 *Lady McSpooky* (f) <Swift Swim (activated), Intimidate> @ Reaper Cloth, spooky costume
Health: 48%
Energy: 37%
Currently: Gazing at no homo lovestruckishly. Attracted to no homo (severe: 45% failure chance). Water/Ghost type.
Used: Brine @ Sergio ~ Draining Kiss @ no homo ~ Draining Kiss @ no homo

I liek Squirtles (O)
 *Coeur Brisé* (f) <Hydration Swift Swim (activated)> @ Chinese dragon costume
Health: 36%
Energy: 41%
Currently: Trying to keep her costume from slipping again. -1 Attack. Water/Dragon type.
Used: Protect ~ Aqua Ring ~ Draining Kiss @ no homo

Wargle (O)
 *Pompadour* (f) <Hydration (activated)> @ plate armor
Health: 50%
Energy: 41%
Currently: Raring to go. -1 Attack. Protected by a Lucky Chant (3 more actions). Water/Steel type.
Used: Aqua Jet @ totally a rhyperior ~ Lucky Chant ~ Mud Sport (failed)

Totodile (O)
 *The Fish* (m) <Hydration Swift Swim (activated)> @ Meadow Plate, fig leaf
Health: 50%
Energy: 50%
Currently: Wishing he had Netflix underwater. -1 Attack. Underwater. Water/Grass type.
Used: Dive (down) ~ Aqua Ring ~ Chill

Bobino (O)
 *Bobbish* (f) <Swift Swim (activated)> @ Never-Melt Ice, winter beanie
Health: 50%
Energy: 25%
Currently: Getting a little tired, but still ready for action. -1 Attack, +2 Speed. Ice Burn used. Water/Ice type.
Used: Agility ~ Ice Burn @ Lovebug ~ Double Team (failed)

Vipera Magnifica (O)
 *no homo* (m) <Hydration (activated)> @ Dusk Stone, Nike snapback, Axe
Health: 25% (capped)
Energy: 38%
Currently: Desolated. Water/Fighting type.
Used: Attract @ Jo-Ni ~ Attract @ Lady McSpooky ~ Attract @ Lotta (failed)

Emperor_Evulz (O)
 *Lovebug* (f) <Hydration (activated)> @ waterproof chicken suit
Health: 32%
Energy: 41%
Currently: Happy she's not over by the Toxic cloud, at least. -1 Attack, +1 Speed. Water/Flying type.
Used: Agility (move away from battle) ~ Mud Sport (failed) ~ Aqua Ring (failed)

Field Notes
- Diagram of the pool.
- Speed tiers: Bobbish > Lovebug > Coeur = Tom Foolery = rhyperior = The Fish = Lady McSpooky > no homo = Lotta = Pompadour = Irony = Sergio = Jo-Ni

Action Notes
- fyi I'm going to be determining movement order at large every round and adjusting accordingly per action.
- If you need any clarification or anything about the calculations or actions (below), just tell me.
- no homo's and Lotta's attack drops from Lady McSpooky's Intimidates were undone when they stopped being intimidated by her.
- Double Team failed because the Pokemon are all partially submerged in water, revealing the illusion immediately.
- Mud Sport and Aqua Ring failed because the first both needs a source of mud and works by covering the Pokemon in mud, which would just wash off in a pool, and the second is still just a curtain of water, even if a magical healing one, that would just feed back into the pool while the user was submerged or on the surface. Uses of Aqua Ring restored 1% health to the user for the initial pass, while uses of Mud Sport just didn't do anything.
- Tell me if you see anything weird or wrong here!



Spoiler: actions (warning: lots of bold text)



Movement order at start of round (randomized within speed tiers): Bobbish > Irony > Tom Foolery > rhyperior > Lady McSpooky >> Coeur > no homo > Lotta > Lovebug > The Fish > Pompadour > Sergio > Jo-Ni

Action One
- *Coeur Brisé uses Protect*, spending 2% energy. (50 H, 48 E)
— Coeur Brisé is Protected for the action.
- *Pompadour uses Aqua Jet on totally a rhyperior*, spending 2% energy. (50 H, 48 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit.
— totally a rhyperior takes 4% damage. (46 H, 50 E)
- *Bobbish uses Agility*, spending 2% energy. (50 H, 48 E)
— Bobbish is now at +2 Speed.
— Movement order is unchanged.
- *Irony uses Entrainment on The Fish*, spending 2% energy. (50 H, 48 E)
— The Fish's ability is now Swift Swim.
— New movement order: Bobbish >> Irony > Tom Foolery > rhyperior > The Fish > Lady McSpooky >> Coeur > no homo > Lotta > Lovebug > Pompadour > Sergio > Jo-Ni
- *Tom Foolery uses one-action Bounce on The Fish*, spending 8% energy. (50 H, 42 E)
— The attack misses, so The Fish doesn't take any damage. (50 H, 50 E)
- *totally a rhyperior waits for The Fish to move.*
- *The Fish Dives down*, spending 3% energy. (50 H, 47 E)
— The Fish is now underwater.
- *totally a rhyperior uses Mud Sport*, spending 3% energy. (45 H, 47 E)
— The mud washes off, so nothing happens.
- *Lady McSpooky uses Brine on Sergio*, spending 7% energy. (50 H, 43 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit. 
— Sergio takes 16% damage. (34 H, 50 E)
- *no homo uses Attract on Jo-Ni*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 46 E)
— Jo-Ni is now severely Attracted (50% failure chance).
- *Lotta uses Toxic on totally a rhyperior*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 46 E)
— The attack hits. totally a rhyperior is now Toxic poisoned.
- *Lovebug uses Agility*, spending 2% energy. (50 H, 48 E)
— Lovebug is now at +1 Speed, because the attack was also partially used to move away from the battle.
— Lovebug is now far from the rest of the battle.
— New movement order: Bobbish >> Lovebug >> Irony > Tom Foolery > rhyperior > The Fish > Lady McSpooky >> Coeur > no homo > Lotta > Pompadour > Sergio > Jo-Ni
- *Sergio uses Lucky Chant*, spending 4% energy. (34 H, 46 E)
— Sergio is protected by a Lucky Chant for the next 5 actions.
- *Jo-Ni fails her attraction roll*.
- *totally a rhyperior takes 0% damage from Toxic poison*. (46 H, 47 E)
- *Jo-Ni's attraction reduces in severity* (45% failure chance).
- *Sergio's Lucky Chant counter reduces by one action* (4 actions remaining).

Movement order at start of action 2: Bobbish >> Lovebug >> Irony > Tom Foolery > rhyperior > The Fish > Lady McSpooky >> Coeur > no homo > Lotta > Pompadour > Sergio > Jo-Ni

Action Two
- *Bobbish uses Ice Burn on Lovebug*, spending 8% energy. (50 H, 40 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit and does not burn.
— Lovebug takes 19% damage. (31 H, 48 E)
— Bobbish can no longer use Ice Burn.
- *Lovebug uses Mud Sport*, spending 3% energy. (31 H, 45 E)
— It washes off, so nothing happens.
- *Irony uses Entrainment on Coeur Brisé*, spending 2% energy. (50 H, 46 E)
— The attack hits. Coeur Brisé's ability is now Swift Swim.
— New movement order: Bobbish >> Lovebug >> Irony > Coeur > Tom Foolery > rhyperior > The Fish > Lady McSpooky >> no homo > Lotta > Pompadour > Sergio > Jo-Ni
- *Coeur Brisé uses Aqua Ring*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 44 E)
— The attack fails and would heal her for 1% health, but she's already at the maximum amount of health, so her totals remain unchanged. (50 H, 44 E)
- *Tom Foolery uses one-action Bounce on no homo*, spending 8% energy. (50 H, 34 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit and does not paralyze.
— no homo takes 11% damage. (39 H, 46 E)
- *totally a rhyperior uses one-action Bounce on no homo*, spending 8% energy. (46 H, 39 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit. 
— no homo is now severely paralyzed, but his Hydration immediately activates and cures him of paralysis.
— no homo takes 11% damage. (28 H, 46 E)
— no homo's Dusk Stone is now activated.
- *The Fish uses Aqua Ring*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 43 E)
— The attack fails and would heal him for 1% health, but he's already at the maximum amount of health, so his totals remain unchanged. (50 H, 43 E)
- *Lady McSpooky uses Draining Kiss for health on no homo*, spending 3% energy. (50 H, 40 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit.
— no homo would take 7% damage, but the cap reduces this to 3%. (25c H, 46 E)
— Lady McSpooky would recover 2% health, but she's already at the maximum amount of health, so her totals remain unchanged. (50 H, 40 E)
- *no homo uses Attract on Lady McSpooky*, spending 4% energy. (25c H, 42 E)
— The attack hits. Lady McSpooky is now severely Attracted (50% failure chance).
— Jo-Ni is close enough to see no homo use Attract, so she feels betrayed and her attraction reduces in severity (40% failure chance).
- *Lotta uses Toxic on Lady McSpooky*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 42 E)
— The attack hits. Lady McSpooky is now Toxic poisoned.
- *Pompadour uses Lucky Chant*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 44 E)
— Pompadour is protected by a Lucky Chant for the next five actions.
- *Sergio uses Draining Kiss on Coeur Brisé*, spending 3% energy. (34 H, 43 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit.
— Coeur Brisé takes 7% damage. (43 H, 44 E)
— Sergio gains 5% health. (39 H, 43 E)
- *Jo-Ni succeeds her attraction roll and uses Entrainment on Irony*, spending 3% energy. (50 H, 47 E)
— Irony's ability is now Hydration.
— New movement order: Bobbish >> Lovebug >> Coeur > Tom Foolery > rhyperior > The Fish > Lady McSpooky >> no homo > Lotta > Pompadour > Irony > Sergio > Jo-Ni
- *totally a rhyperior takes 1% damage from Toxic poison*. (45 H, 39 E)
- *Lady McSpooky takes 1% damage from Toxic poison*. (49 H, 40 E)
- *Jo-Ni's attraction reduces in severity* (35% failure chance).
- *Lady McSpooky's attraction reduces in severity* (45% failure chance).
- *Sergio's Lucky Chant counter reduces by one action* (3 actions remaining).
- *Pompadour's Lucky Chant counter reduces by one action* (4 actions remaining).

Movement order at start of action 3: Bobbish >> Lovebug >> Coeur > Tom Foolery > rhyperior > The Fish > Lady McSpooky >> no homo > Lotta > Pompadour > Irony > Sergio > Jo-Ni

Action Three
- *Bobbish uses Double Team*, spending 15% energy. (50 H, 25 E)
— She makes 15 clones (224 base speed) but they all disappear.
- *Lovebug uses Aqua Ring*, spending 4% energy. (31 H, 41 E)
— The attack fails and heals her for 1% health. (32 H, 41 E)
- *Coeur Brisé uses Draining Kiss for health on no homo*, spending 3% energy. (43 H, 41 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit.
— Nothing happens, since no homo has already hit the damage cap.
- *Tom Foolery uses one-action Bounce on Coeur Brisé*, spending 8% energy. (50 H, 26 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit and does not paralyze.
— Coeur Brisé takes 7% damage. (36 H, 41 E)
- *totally a rhyperior uses one-action Bounce on no homo*, spending 8% energy. (45 H, 31 E)
— The attack hits but is not a critical hit and does not paralyze.
— no homo doesn't take any damage since he's already hit the cap.
- *The Fish uses Chill*.
— The attack would restore 10% energy, but instead restores 7% energy to hit the cap of 50%. (50 H, 50 E)
- *Lady McSpooky succeeds her attraction roll and uses Draining Kiss for health on no homo*, spending 3% energy. (49 H, 37 E)
— The attack hits and would have been a critical hit, if no homo hadn't already hit the damage cap. Too bad!
- *no homo uses Attract on Lotta*, spending 4% energy. (25c H, 38 E)
— The attack hits but fails.
- *Lotta uses Toxic on no homo*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 38 E)
— The attack hits and Toxic poisons no homo, but no homo's Hydration activates and cures him immediately.
- *Pompadour uses Mud Sport*, spending 3% energy. (50 H, 41 E)
— The attack fails.
- *Irony uses Toxic at the largest clump of Luvdisc he can see*, spending 4% energy. (50 H, 42 E)
— The attack hits Jo-Ni, Tom Foolery, Lady McSpooky, Lotta, no homo, totally a rhyperior, and Coeur Brisé. Of these, totally a rhyperior and Lady McSpooky are already Toxic poisoned, and Jo-Ni, Coeur Brisé, no homo, and Lotta have Hydration and are cured immediately, so only Tom Foolery is actually poisoned. 
— The severity of poison is lowered as well because the attack was spread over such a wide area.
— Tom Foolery is Toxic poisoned starting at 1% damage per round instead of 2%.
— Pokemon approaching this area will have a chance (40%, decreasing per action by 10%) to be Toxic poisoned as well.
- *Sergio uses Swagger on totally a rhyperior*, spending 4% energy. (34 H, 39 E)
— The attack hits. totally a rhyperior is now at +1 Attack and is severely confused (50% failure chance).
— Sergio is Toxic poisoned by the cloud of ironic goop but cured immediately by his Hydration ability.
- *Jo-Ni succeeds her attraction roll and uses Entrainment on Irony*, spending 3% energy. (50 H, 44 E)
— Nothing happens, because Irony's ability is already Hydration.
- *totally a rhyperior takes 1% damage from Toxic poison*. (44 H, 31 E)
- *Lady McSpooky takes 1% damage from Toxic poison*. (48 H, 37 E)
- *Tom Foolery takes 1% damage from Toxic poison*. (49 H, 26 E)
- *Jo-Ni's attraction reduces in severity* (35% failure chance).
- *Lady McSpooky's attraction reduces in severity* (45% failure chance).
- *totally a rhyperior's confusion reduces in severity* (45% failure chance).
- *Sergio's Lucky Chant counter reduces by one action* (2 actions remaining).
- *Pompadour's Lucky Chant counter reduces by one action* (3 actions remaining).


Everyone PMs their commands to me.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 9, 2016)

Alright, here's a 48-hour your-Luvdisc-won't-do-anything warning for those of you who haven't sent your commands in yet.


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay, it's been a little over two days, so I'm going to start calculations now so the next round will hopefully be up sooner. If you still haven't gotten your commands in, they won't be used - sorry about that!


----------



## Keldeo (Apr 8, 2019)

Narrator's voice: _Three years later, he still had not finished calculations._

Since the majority of people in this battle sadly aren't active on the forums any more, I'm thinking of ending this battle in a draw in around a week if there are no objections.


----------

